# Change in behavior



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all!

Milo is my 27-month old male V (neutered). I've had him ever since he was 8 weeks. Last summer we went to Colombia for a couple of months but I had to come back early to work and he couldn't fly with me because of the temperatures in the states at that time. So, he stayed with my parents (who he loves!!) for a little over 2 months. My dad brought him back in October but ever since, Milo seems excessively calm. He used to be a crazy boy, there wasn't a day in which he didn't have the zoomies and he loved playing tag and hide and seek in the park, now he mostly just likes the ball and at home is really calm (doesn't ask to be exercised or anything, which I thought was great when i was really cold and snowy out, but its starting to worry me). 

When he came back I also noticed that he lost his temper easily with male dogs. He usually would be the first to start barking on our walks but if another male dog even growled at him he would go crazy. I immediately started correcting this and we are almost back to where we were before (just sitting and watching the other dog go by even if the other dog showed some type of aggressive behavior). It specially used to happen when him and I were alone and less so when my boyfriend (who he adores) would take him out (my bf has been around a lot since Milo came back but wasn't there before then). 

Now, the park trips consist of mainly playing with a ball but not a lot or running or chasing or even socializing. He is less patient with other dogs (which he started being with younger pups around adolescence but nothing too serious).


Lastly, I wanna mention that during his time in Colombia, he went to daycare 5 times a week in an open field and he would run all day and he loved it! there was never a complain and he was always eager to go. With me, he goes to daycare twice or three times a week depending on the week and there hasn't been a complaint with male dogs or anything, but they also noticed that he is much calmer now.

All in all, I honestly wasn't expecting Milo to become calm until much later so I'm just a little worried that I might be missing something. He is very picky with food and he was in a limited ingredient diet until Colombia (because they didn't have that there) but seemed to do just fine with the food he had. 

Anyway, I appreciate your input


----------

